# Did something interesting yesterday....



## J. Dean (Nov 18, 2011)

In light of our discussions about different translations, I read the preface to the NIV translation. I have a New Testament NIV that I keep in my truck, and I manned up and read the preface (I have to admit that I'm not very fond of the NIV, although I couldn't quite tell you why). 

The history behind the translation of the NIV was quite interesting, so I've decided to look at different translations and take the time to start reading their translator's prefaces. It's interesting to see the rationale behind why certain texts were favored over others and why certain translations of texts were taken over others.

If you haven't done this, I encourage you to try it out. My next read will be the NASB preface.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 18, 2011)

You should read the preface to the HCSB. Quite interesting in that although they generally used the Critical Text for the New Testament, occassionally they went with a reading from the Byzantine text.


----------

